# TRCA June Tournament. ( Lake Houston)



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok folks, we have decided to hold the June tourney on Lake Houston again, do to all the high water on the Trinity River. It will be on June 18th from 4pm to 12am/midnight with a mandatory meeting held at 3:40pm at the 1960 marina. Here is a list of the rules & regs for those that don't have them. Come on out and join in on the fun!

Red

TRCA Tournament Rules and Regulations

A violation may result in automatic disqualification.
Participants may be subject to a polygraph or voice stress test.
Good sportsmanship is expected of all individuals during the tournament.
Any disorderly conduct will be ample reason for disqualification. 
1) All State and Federal rules will be observed.
2) No prefishing the day of the tournament.
3) Tournament hours are 4:00 PM to 12:00 AM. All participants should be at the launch site by 3:30 PM. We will conduct a live well check prior to take off.
4) One member of each team must be present at the meeting to be held prior to take off at approximately 3:40 PM.
5) All boats must be at weigh in site (or boat ramp) by 12:00 AM unless scheduled differently. Being late will result in automatic disqualification.
6) Entry order is the order of takeoff, boats will be released at 5 to 10 second intervals.
7) No snagging, taking of fish from lines or from non-contestants will be allowed.
8) No chumming or fishing known intentionally baited holes by contestants or non-contestants will be allowed.
9) All Tournament boats must maintain a minimum distance of 50 yards (150 feet) between each other and from non-contestants while fishing. All fishing must take place from the boat.
10) A maximum of 3 fish per team will be weighed in and only 1 fish can be dead. Fish must be a minimum length of 12 inches, channel cat, blue cat or 18" for flathead only.
11) The fish must be caught by rod and reel method only!!! Any other method will result in automatic disqualification. 
12) In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by big fish.
13) Any protests must be made to tournament directors within 15 minutes of the weigh in deadline, none will be accepted thereafter. The tournament chosen directors will resolve all protests.
14) This a catch and release tournament. All live healthy fish must be released. Dead fish or unhealthy fish may be removed from the premises at the direction of the tournament directors only.
*If you have any questions or concerns, please contact a tournament director.*

Bracken 936-776-2848
Sky 936-776-2640
Josh (Red) 832-392-1978


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys ill be out there this month cant wait to get out there.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

What's the name of the marina where everyone meet at?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good deal redfishbaker! It's called Lake Houston Marina, and its on the north/east side of the FM 1960 bridge.

Red


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...18e7b3e3a575b3!8m2!3d30.0178393!4d-95.1187089

IT'S RIGHT HERE!:bounce: :ac550:


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tomorrow is tournament day! Looking like we will have a good turnout, but there is plenty of room for more. Come on out fish with us!

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats to team Dirty South for taking first place, with a total weight of 63.2 lbs and a big fish being a 27.1 lb blue cat! Second place goes to team Jason with a total weight of 23 lbs! We had a good turn out, and some great fish caught! Thanks to all who came out!

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 3


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Great photos - thanks for posting.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Cant wait for the July tourney its going to be a good one


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to see some big ole cats in the tourney!
Good job to all the contestants.


----------

